# BF3 Hackerpack



## German_Ripper (2. November 2011)

So langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Game. In fast jedem Spiel war jetzt nen dreckiger Hacker. PunkBuster macht da nen Sch**ß gegen. Ganz im Gegenteil die Installation von PB war ein Krampf aber das was es tun soll, Hacker im höchsten Bogen ausm Spiel befördern, macht es net. Hier muss DICE mehr tun! Oder etwa nicht?


----------



## shooot3r (2. November 2011)

doch sehe ich auch so, diese........x@³²


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2011)

Man scannt halt lieber die ehrlichen Kunden ab, anstatt sich mal um Cheater und Hacker zu kümmern. Man muss eben Prioritäten setzen


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Und so oder so ist erstmal die Frage, ob da nun wirklich ein "Hacker" am Werk war oder ob man nur nicht glauben kann, dass jemand so gut spielt ^^  Es gibt ja keine Wiederholungs-Cam wie bei Call of Duty, oder? Dann kann man also ja eh nicht 100% sicher sein, außer einer hat nach 2 Minuten Spielzeit schon 30 Kills


----------



## theNDY (2. November 2011)

Hab in den letzten 7 Tagen auch ne Menge gespielt, aber so wirklich viele Hacker hab ich nicht getroffen oO


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

theNDY schrieb:


> Hab in den letzten 7 Tagen auch ne Menge gespielt, aber so wirklich viele Hacker *hab ich nicht getroffen* oO


 Dann hatten die meisten der Hacker wohl einen KUKL-Hack   



Spoiler



Kugel um Körper lenken-Hack


----------



## th_h_hexley (2. November 2011)

Spiele seit dem Wochenende und mir sind bisher noch keine Cheater begegnet.


----------



## chbdiablo (2. November 2011)

Hab bisher auch noch keinen Cheater oder Hacker auf nem Server gehabt, sehe nur manchmal dass welche global gebannt werden.


----------



## German_Ripper (3. November 2011)

Die werden dann auffällig wenn die Stats sich stark von den restlichen Mitspielern unterscheiden. Hin und wieder lohnt sich dann ein Squadwechsel in das Team des Hackers um die Spielweise zu beobachten. 

Übrigens, hier mal [editiert]


----------



## Vordack (3. November 2011)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> So langsam hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf das Game. In fast jedem Spiel war jetzt nen dreckiger Hacker. PunkBuster macht da nen Sch**ß gegen. Ganz im Gegenteil die Installation von PB war ein Krampf aber das was es tun soll, Hacker im höchsten Bogen ausm Spiel befördern, macht es net. Hier muss DICE mehr tun! Oder etwa nicht?


 
Wieso ist PB zu installieren ein Krampf?

Egal, @Topic

Ja, Cheater sind mir auch schon untergelaufen. Der Server von dem Nilson04 (Uder hier) oder wie der heißt hat anscheinend noch nen zusätzlichen Schutz drauf.

Das Spiel ist gerade erst draussen, ich hoffe/denke daß DICE das auf ihrer Merkliste hat.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2011)

... hat mal jemand einen Link zum Cheat & Hack Pack? Bin ein Körperklaus und treff meine Gegner nie.

Danke für die Links!


----------



## Fraggerick (3. November 2011)

mir  sind schon ein oder zwei buguser untergekommen die munter durch felsen/wände geballert haben...


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. November 2011)

Wenn ich den Verdacht habe, dass da jemand unkoscher unterwegs ist, wechsel ich halt einfach den Server nach der Runde.


----------



## ThoranJafar (3. November 2011)

War doch abzusehen, dass es so kommt. PB greift erst nach einigen Wochen richtig, dann überlegen sich die Hacker was neues und PB braucht wieder ein paar Wochen zum anpassen. Habt ihr noch keinen Battlefield Teil davor gespielt?

Leute ihr Meckert hier über Sachen die für Veteranen schon vor Entwicklungsbeginn klar waren. Warum fragt ihr nicht mal nach Meinungen bevor ihr euch so ein Spiel holt? DICE/EA sind nicht für ihren guten Support oder den Release fertiger Spiele bekannt. Man muss halt ein paar Wochen warten bis es richtig läuft, die Serveradmins brauchbare Tools Entwickelt haben, rausgefunden haben was man einstellen muss oder worauf man achten muss bei Cheatern. Gebt dem ganzen ein paar Wochen Zeit. Spielt so lange BC2. Tu ich auch.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. November 2011)

@ThoranJafar: Der Zusammenhang ist doch etwas anderer. Beim letzten Dice-titel dieser Art (BFBC2) gab es trotz auswahl dedizierter Anbieter für Server die Möglichkeit als Serveradmin (Kunde) Mods für die Erkennung von Hackern einzusetzen. Ob die immer funktioniert haben sei mal dahin gestellt. Bei BF3 hat EA & Dice solche Möglichkeiten komplett eingeschränkt. Das PB ein schlechter Schutz ist war mir schon seit Quake bekannt. Es muss nur Mittel und Wege geben solche Noobs vom Spiel auszuschließen. Früher gab nen Voting über Rausschmiss. All die Dinge sind aufgrund der starken Restriktion durch EA&Dice nicht mehr möglich... Mega, ultra, FAIL


----------



## snaapsnaap (4. November 2011)

Wenn dir einer begegnet, schreib den Namen auf, und melde ihn über seine Battlelog Profilseite, da gibts ein Dreieck rechts oben unter dem "Find Soldier" Feld.

Ansonsten wurd ich selbst einmal als Cheater bezeichnet weil ich ne gute Runde mit der SV98 hatte, war glaub 17:1 
Derjenige meinte "ich melde dich usw" und ich nur "mach mal..."
Aber selbst bei anderen Runden wo ich 12-0; 30:6 oderso hatte kam nichts...


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

ja eben, manchmal sind Leute halt einfach gut oder haben Glück, oder beides  

Ich hatte auch mal zB bei CoD MW2 einfach nur mit Glück und Zufall direkt zum Start eine 26:0-Serie: die ersten 5 Kills noch "normal" gemacht, ohne Glück oder so. Dann per Predator und Harrier als Belohnung zusammen nochmal 8-9 Kills, und als der Harrier in der Luft war, erwischte ich selber auch 4-5 Leute, weil ich ja weiß, wo man sich vor einem Harrier ggf verstecken kann. Dann nutzte ich die Belohnung "Heli-Schütze" und hab nochmal 6-7 Leute erwischt, und danach weitere 2-3 Leute per normaler Waffe - dann war alle Munition alle und ich wurde "endlich" erwischt... da kamen dann auch Beschimpfungen usw., und 50% des anderes Teams haben den Server verlassen.... am Ende hatte ich dann insgesamt 34:4 oder so was. Dafür hatte ich danach dann meine üblichen Runden, mal 16:12, mal 12:5, mal 8:13... 

Bei Battlefield gibt es zwar keine Belohungen, die einem mehr Kills verschaffen, aber warum soll denn da nicht mal einer, der die Karte gut kennt und ein guter Sniper ist, 20:1 Kills schaffen?


----------



## SakashiLP (5. November 2011)

gelöscht.


----------



## Sobek (5. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt rang 28 ,spiele ca 35 stunden und habe noch kein cheater gesehen.Ich denke das einige leute es einfach nicht wahr haben wollen das sie nicht die besten sind in dem Spiel.   

Kleiner Tip *German_Ripper 
* 
  zielen lernen. weniger rumheulen

mfg


----------



## bongobongo069 (5. November 2011)

wer noch keine cheater angetroffen hat, der spielt einfach zu wenig bf3.

ich sehe jeden tag spieler, die stats von 90 zu 1 haben oder 115 zu 2 und das bei nicht mal 64 spielern auf dem server, sondern bei 32. da hilft es nur noch den server zu wechseln. aber komisch ist auch, dass auch wenn die admins auf dem server sind und diese spieler bannen, diese trotzdem immer wieder zurück kehren können und immer wieder gebannt werden müssen.  so sieht man im chat-feld 10 mal das gleiche stehen "admin banned player xyz wegen aimbot"


----------



## snicks83 (5. November 2011)

Ich persönlich muss sagen das ich selten das Gefühl habe einem Hacker gegenüber zu stehen, viele Spieler sind wirklich einfach nur gut und spielen auch schon eine ganze Weile.

Wenn man dann beispielsweise auf einer bekannten Cheat-Seite a'la "22" schaut und dort sieht das Hacks verfügbar sind, macht man sich schon den einen oder anderen Gedanken.

Ich persönlich finde, das es noch nicht schlimm in Battlefield 3 ist, hoffen wir mal das Punkbuster ihre Signaturen öfters updated und das Spiel sauber hält... schlimmer als es in APB läuft, gehts sowieso nirgendwo.


----------



## lolxd999 (5. November 2011)

Ich hab heut auch nen 48:0 Spieler gesehn...Der war aber blöd ! Stellt sich bei Caspian Border bei A  , man spawnt am anderen Ende der Karte , und zack tot...aber jedesmal jeder ...ist schon blöd das DICE/EA da nicht mehr dagegen macht.


----------



## Oetzi83 (6. November 2011)

Ich dachte am Anfang auch das es viele Cheater geben muss, bei der K/D-Ratio die ich am Anfang hatte. 
Teilweise 2 gekillt und 14x gestorben. 
Aber ich kann dir nur sagen, Übung macht den Meister und außerdem sind die Standardwaffen bei weitem nicht so gut wie die Waffen, die man später frei schaltet.
Dadurch, dass man gefühlt doppelt so schnell stirbt wie in BC2 muss man sehr vorsichtig agieren und immer im Team bleiben. 
Alleingänge werden meistens mit dem Tod bestraft.
Von Camper will ich jetzt erst garnicht anfangen.


----------



## STuK4 (6. November 2011)

Hab noch keine Cheater gesehn bei über 20 stunden Spielzeit, sicherlich gibt es den Ein oder Anderen,
aber ich seh nicht wie das den spielspaß zerstört, wenn einem alle 10 std. mal einer über den weg läuft.
(spiele mit 13 leuten und keiner hat so far nen cheater gesehn)
Und jetzt über PB "rumzubitchen" ist auch dämmlich, schließlich ist es immer noch der beste Cheatschutz,
wenn du nen VAC-Spiel spielst wirst du sehn was du an Pb hast.
(ach ja und viele heulen auch einfach nur gern rum wenn wer besser ist)

Edit: trotzdem hoffe ich dass sie noch mehr tun wenn es welche gibt, über battlelog lassen sich hacker ja recht leicht an stats und accuracy identifizieren jedenfalls die mit aimbot,subtilere hacks wie WH wirds wohl immer geben)


----------



## dri71 (6. November 2011)

Hi!

Natürlich gibt es immer welche, die besser sind als man selbst & manchmal läuft's auch richtig besch... Dafür läuft's ein anderes Mal wieder super. Das ist normal & gehört einfach dazu. Nur Cheater hab ich bei BF3 mittlerweile schon einige gesehn. Schon deutlich mehr als bei BC2 in den ersten 6 mon. Erst gestern wieder 3 Stück. Einer lief mit Typ 88 LMG rum & ballerte alle ab. Das ging 2 Runden so. Der hatte in der letzten Runde wieder eine 88:4. Admin war zwar da aber wollte den trotz Protest von mehreren Spielern nicht kicken. Die Folge, der Server war dann fast leer & das war ein 64er. Danach auf Anderen gewechselt. Irgendwann kam der Nächste & das Spiel ging von vorne los. Es hiess nur: "Ja, wir wissen, dass der cheatet." Dagegen gemacht wurde nichts. Also wieder Server gewechselt. Da konnte man eine gute Zeit lang spielen bis dieser "Herr" kam: Battlelog / Sign in
Erst spielte der völlig unaufällig & plötzlich fiel man immer sofort tot um. Der machte Reihenweise Kills mit seinem G36C. Auf einmal Runden wie 78:5 oder gleich 3-4 Min. nach Rundenstart eine 29:0 usw. Hab dann mal das Team gewechselt um den zu suchen aber der war nicht auffindbar, sein Squad schon. Es stand immer nur dran, dass der wieder einen gekillt hatte. Reihenweise.
Solche Typen zerstören den Spielspass. Besonders im Rush-Modus wenn man Angreifer ist, ist das sehr ärgerlich.
Nervig aber keine Cheater sind auch diese Mörser-Noobs. Mittlerweile läuft das auf vielen Servern (wenn nicht grad die weitläufigen Karten kommen) so ab: Nähe eigener Spawnpunkt, Munipack hin & dann gib ihm. Mörsern ohne Pause. Da beim z.b. Rush die Ziele nicht mehr durch Beschuss zerstört werden können, werden die mit Mörser eingedeckt. Da hat man keine Chance mehr die Bombe zu legen. Natürlich gibt das Spiel diese Spielweise her & ja es gibt ja auch irgendwelche Gegemassnahmen dafür. Aber es nervt trotzdem ungemein.
Das Spiel macht insgesamt schon saumässig Spass, auch wenn's immer irgendwelche Idioten gibt, die einen ärgern. Egal ob Cheater oder nicht. Nur Erstere sollte nicht überhand nehmen, sonst seh ich keine grossen Zukunft für BF3. Zumindest bei mir.

Gruss


----------



## UmpaLumpa (6. November 2011)

Also: Ein Spieler mit guten Stats muss nicht immer ein Cheater sein.
Auf der einen Seite habe ich schon Cheater gesehen, hing bei einem im Panzer MG und der hat einfach bei der Map Noshar Kanäle alle Gegner auf dem Flugzeugträger, im Flugzeugträger, fahrende Mini-Boote etc. aus vollem Lauf abgeschossen und ich war ja oben am MG und habe es gesehen und die Punkte bekommen. Der wusste wo die Gegner waren direkt beim Spawn und hat schon sekunden danach gechossen und das Spiel dauerhaft mit 80:0 beendet. Das ist ein ganz klarer Fall von Wallhack! Sowelche habe ich schon des öfteren gesehen (leider!).
Allerdings habe ich auch mal meine guten Tage und ich kann nichtmal ein wenig Cheaten. Ich habe meist die durchschnitts Stats die entweder knapp positiv oder knapp negativ sind. Aber gerade habe ich meine HASSMAP Seine Überquerung gespiel, wie gesagt meine Hassmap mit 500 Ticker. Habe aber, weil ich ne gute Sniper stelle hatte und die Gegner auch wirklich "hohl" waren und immer den Weg entlang sind eine Stats von 58:5 geholt und am Ende 22484 Punkte abgeräumt. Hätte ich den solch einen Spieler gesehen, hätte ich auch erstmal gedacht Cheater. War zwar nicht erster in der Runde sondern nur dritter aber die ersten beiden hatten halt Stats von 70:50 um dreh. Ich hatte halt eine Monster-Stats und ich schwöre, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie man Cheatet. Manchmal gibt es Leute, die ziemlich viel Glück habe oder gerade ein mörder Lauf. Und dann gibt es auch noch Cheater. Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen (gerade als Admin eines Servers nicht) und Leute die gerade eine gute Runde haben direkt zu kicken. Ich hatte in dem Spiel welches mit 500 Tickern eine halbe Stunde lieft dauerhaft die Angst unschuldig gekickt zu werden mit dem Verdacht aus Cheaten... war zum glück nicht so. Man kann in meinen Augen mal ein-drei gute Runden habe mit super Stats, aber wenn es Stats sind wie 80:0 und das über mehre Runden wo beide Team ziemlich ausgeglichen sind, dann ist eventuell was Faul.
*
*


----------



## alu355 (7. November 2011)

EA & wie sie alle heißen machen sich doch in den Augen der ehrlichen Spieler eh regelmäßig lächerlich.
Für ein paar Spieler (oder sinds doch viele?) mehr werden immer beide Augen zugedrückt, hauptsache der Rubel rollt.
Nehmen wir doch mal einfach die ganzen Statshacker:
Direkt schaden die einem natürlich nicht, aber erwerben sich trotzdem einen unlauteren Vorteil.
Es wäre nichts einfacher als mit einem kleinen kuscheligen Programm die Werte gegenzulesen.
Gibt ja genug die Gottlevel haben nach nur 10 Stunden spielen und am besten noch 3 Kills.
Was spricht dagegen diese Spieler einfach nicht nur direkt zu bannen, sondern geich den ganzen Originaccount zu killen?
Wenn sie schon die Kohle für professionelle Cheats haben, wird es sie doch wohl nicht stören eine neue Packung zu kaufen.
Den Gottlevel haben sie dann ja in kurzer Teit wieder. 
Aber nein, nicht einmal in die Richtung wird etwas gemacht, ganz zu schweigen vom Cheaten im Spiel selber.
Geht mal in einen der vielfrequentierten Server mit 64 Mann und GGC Stream.
Da wird in schöner Regelmäßigkeit gebannt wegen allen möglichen Helferlein.
Ach und was ist denn bitteschön ein "guter" Cheat?
Genau - der der nicht erkennbar ist und einem trotzdem dauerhaft Vorteile bringt und dem Cheater zu einem Platz unter den Top 3 - 6 (bei 64) verhilft.
Dauerhafter Platz 1 ist für Cheater die offensichtlich Cheaten und entdeckt werden wollen, (ja natürlich gibt es super Spieler, ist aber wie mit echten Spitzenathleten, soviele wachsen doch nicht auf den Bäumen) den Rest bemerkt ihr gar nicht und betet das Mantra vom "echt guten" Spieler herunter, nur weil ihr ein paar mal ne gute Runde hattet oder hofft mal welche zu haben.
(So ähnlich funktioniert das mit den Tellerwäschern die Superreiche unterstützen - man könnte ja mal selber einer der Superreichen werden - ok offtopic)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, das Origin tatsächlich alle loggt und die Cheater in Sicherheit wiegt und wenn dann der originaccount mit Spielen im Wert von 500€+ vollist wird dann nachträglich wegen Cheatens der ganze Account gekillt.
Aber ich glaub auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann von Coca Cola


----------



## Singler (7. November 2011)

*Määäh*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und so oder so ist erstmal die Frage, ob da nun wirklich ein "Hacker" am Werk war oder ob man nur nicht glauben kann, dass jemand so gut spielt ^^  Es gibt ja keine Wiederholungs-Cam wie bei Call of Duty, oder? Dann kann man also ja eh nicht 100% sicher sein, außer einer hat nach 2 Minuten Spielzeit schon 30 Kills


 
Sowas ähnlich ist mir passiert, sprich, ICH hatte nach ca. 2 Minuten 15 Kills ohne selber einmal gestorben zu sein. Map: Operation Metro. Ich als Supporter mit einem netten M240B als Ami. Wie ein Blöder den Bahnhof hoch, rechts die Treppe rauf, rein in den Gang und mit meinen 200 Schuss draufgehalten. Tja... standen halt eng gepresst 15 Mann vor mir und waren kurz darauf erstaunlich tot. 

Ergebnis: Geschrei, noch mehr Geschrei.. und ein Volltroll von Admin, der auch getobt und mich vom Server gekickt hat.


----------



## DarkStaRX (7. November 2011)

Ihr habt Probleme... hatte auch noch keine Cheater auf den Servern gehabt, bin mittlerweile Level 23....


----------



## dmwDragon (7. November 2011)

was mich wundert ist das leute trotz GGC Bann immer noch ihr unwesen im Battlelog und auf Servern ohne PB treiben können und wenn man diese dann meldet passiert seitens EA nix und Postet man diese Typen um vor ihnen zu warnen werden posts einfach Zensiert, wo leben wir denn


----------



## unranked (7. November 2011)

Also offensichtliche Cheater habe ich nach mittlerweile mehr als 24h Spielzeit noch nicht gesehen. Spiele allerdings auch meistens 16er TDM Server die für Cheater nicht besonders attraktiv zu sein scheinen. 

Mir stellt sich aber trotzdem die Frage wie man die "guten" Cheater - oder besser gesagt die "besseren" Cheater in BF3 erkennen kann? Ich kann ja nicht sehen was die gemacht haben bevor die mich gekillt haben. Wenn die nicht automatisch von Tools erkannt werden kann man den Cheatern nicht auf die Schliche kommen, da bringt es selbst nichts wenn eine Menge Admins auf dem Server sind...

Wir hatten/haben von unserem Clan einen BLOPS Server. Wenn da einer im Verdacht stand/steht zu cheaten wurde der von mehreren Personen beobachtet und danach wurde bewertet ob er einen Cheat anhatte oder nicht. Danach gabs einen Bann oder auch keinen. Diese Methode ist sehr viel besser als jedes Anti-Cheat tool, VAC, Punktbuster, ... oder wie es auch immer heißt / oder ob es umfassend funktioniert oder nicht. Auch konnte man auf diese Weise Camper ohne wenn und aber identifizieren und vom Server kicken. Auf diese Weise kann man auch einen großen Teil der "besseren" Cheater identifizieren und bannen....

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es in BF3?

Off Topic: Weiß jemand warum es in BF3 keine Killcam gibt? Gibts da Lizenz/Patent-Probleme mit der COD-Reihe?  Könnte man so etwas in BF3 nachrüsten und wie wahrscheinlich ist das? Es gibts Ingame keinen besser Anti-Cheat Schutz als eine Killcam und das Spiel per Video nochmal komplett aus Sicht aller Spieler anschauen zu können.....

MFG
unranked


----------



## Alexey1978 (7. November 2011)

*Gute Runden und Cheater sind "relativ" leicht zu unterscheiden.*

Also ich spiele inzwischen (dank einer Woche Urlaub) fast 80 Stunden BF3. Auf unseren Servern sind uns auch ein paar mal Cheater untergekommen. Hier und da mal ein Statspadder aber es hält sich noch in Grenzen. 

Das gebrachte 15:0 Beispiel in den ersten 2 Minuten mag zwar ein sehr glücklicher Zufall gewesen sein, wäre aber bei uns womöglich auch sehr scharf beobachtet und oder wegen cheatens gebannt worden. Eben weil es solche Zufälle so selten gibt, dass sie zu 99% bei Cheatern auftreten. Meist orientieren wir uns an den anderen Spielern des Teams. Wenn dann einer 68:1 hat und der zweite des Teams gerade mal 8:2 oder sowas dann bannen wir den permanent vom Server. Bei uns haben alle Voll-Mitglieder Admin Rechte. Sprich unsere Server sind meist sauber.

Obwohl wir gestern einen drauf hatten, der komischerweise trotz Bann noch Kills machte (oben rechts angezeigte Kills) obwohl er in der Spielerliste nicht zu sehen war weder im US Team noch im RU Team. Das war schon etwas eigenartig, kann aber (so hoffen wir) einfach eine Anzeige-Nachwirkung des Cheats gewesen sein und keine "echten" Kills.

Einen sauberen Server hat man nur mit Admins drauf. Server ohne kann man meist vergessen, da ja auch die Cheater merken wo sie gebannt werden und wo es keine "Kontrolle" durch Admins gibt.


----------



## German_Ripper (7. November 2011)

Sobek schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt rang 28 ,spiele ca 35 stunden und habe noch kein cheater gesehen.Ich denke das einige leute es einfach nicht wahr haben wollen das sie nicht die besten sind in dem Spiel.
> 
> Kleiner Tip *German_Ripper
> *
> ...



Warum genau hast du jetzt mein PCGames-Profil in deiner Antwort verlinkt? Und wieso sollen meine Stats schlecht sein? Nach 20h Rang 17 find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. Zudem habe ich noch einen Job und pflege meinen sozialen Kontakte. Aber sowas wirst du alles nicht kennen. Deine fehlende Weitsicht sei dir Verziehen. Armes Kind, hat niemanden der mit ihm spielt.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (7. November 2011)

German_Ripper schrieb:


> Warum genau hast du jetzt mein PCGames-Profil in deiner Antwort verlinkt? Und wieso sollen meine Stats schlecht sein? Nach 20h Rang 17 find ich jetzt nicht so schlecht. Zudem habe ich noch einen Job und pflege meinen sozialen Kontakte. Aber sowas wirst du alles nicht kennen. Deine fehlende Weitsicht sei dir Verziehen. Armes Kind, hat niemanden der mit ihm spielt.


 
ich denke auch, das wichtigste ist, das Umfeld, Arbeit, Soziales, PC sollte nur ein von vielen/Einigen Hobbys sein. Alles andere erinnert mich an die Warcraftjunkies, die aufeinmal magersüchtig waren, weil sie nichts mehr gegessen haben


----------



## shotgunfredi (7. November 2011)

Wer auf die Hacker und Cheater verzichten will spielt einfach auf dem Sumodriver Server,....dort sind fast dauernd Admins online!
Soll keine Werbung sein für unsern Server,aber wir kicken ALLES XD


----------



## Mellsei (7. November 2011)

Ich hab beim Zocken von Battlefield 3 Gott sei Dank noch nicht die "Freude" gehabt irgendwelchen Hackern begegnet zu sein. Da scheint Punkbuster bisher nen ganz guten Job für mich gemacht zu haben.


----------



## ScoRNGER (9. November 2011)

Da ja einige hier Hacker für ein Gerücht halten, dann haben diese Spieler uber Skill und pwnen was das Zeug hält.


Der einfache Aimboter: Battlefield 3 - Hackerreport - Abister - YouTube

Der hier ist etwas interessanter Aimbot + Gamehack: Battlefield 3 - Hackerreport - Amnaizia - YouTube

Interessanterweise tauchen diese lustigen Gesellen sehr oft in Metro - conquest large auf, die denken wohl das sie in dem Chaos etwas untergehen ...


p.s. Schaut euch einfach mal die Stats von diesen Leuten an Rank 50 in unter 20 Stunden? Kein ding bei 3,5k Punkte pro Minute ...


----------

